# [TeamOffensive] PCMark04



## der8auer (25. April 2009)

*[TeamOffensive] PCMark04

*In den letzten 3 Tagen habe ich mich viel mit dem PCMark04 beschäftigt, um herauszufinden wie wir diesen Benchmark mit aktuellen DualCores benchen können um auch dort in die Top 5 zu kommen.

Viele von euch dürften meine Anleitung zum Benchen des PCMark04 schon kennen. Allerdings habe ich nun eine zweite Varriante hinzugefügt, mit der wir auch aktuelle Wolfdale CPUs nutzen können.

Mehr erfahrt ihr hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...cmark04-mit-aktuellen-dual-cores-benchen.html

Habe es jetzt auch mit einem QuadCore zum laufen gebracht. Siehe Guide

*Aktueller Stand unseres Teams:*



Ranking | Durchschnittspunkte | Datum | Uhrzeit
14 | 7224.70 marks | 25.04.2009 | 14:00 Uhr
12 | 7560.30 marks | 25.04.2009 | 18:00 Uhr
11 | 8092.10 marks | 25.04.2009 | 21:30 Uhr
5 | 9956.90 marks | 26.04.2009 | 01:40 Uhr
5 | 9981.30 marks | 26.04.2009 | 14:45 Uhr
5 | 11124.90 marks | 26.04.2009 | 17:00 Uhr




PCGHX Teamranking PCMark04:
hwbot.org - Top Results.

Ich hoffe dass wir auch hier zusammen, wie bei SiSoftSandra, viele gute Scores erreichen um in die Top 5 zu kommen 
Gestern ist es mir gelungen 15000 Pkt im PCMark04 zu erreichen. Allerdings hatte ich nicht damit gerechnet direkt in die Hall Of Fame zu kommen und habe deswegen keinen Compare URL gespeichert...

Würde mich über zahlreiche Teilnahme und Hilfe freuen 

mfg
Roman "der8auer"


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2009)

^^warum bekomme ich keinen score ??

Läuft durch....aber ohne score......


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2009)

Lies dir den Guide durch. Schau mal auf die Details deines Tests. Bei dir kommt 100%ig "Grammar Check Failed"


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2009)

^^jepp du hast recht....wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil .......

War schon spät gestern Nacht


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2009)

Kein Problem 

Habe mal vorgelegt mit 14772 Pkt.
hwbot.org - der8auer's PCMark 2004 score

Global Platz 14


----------



## Tomateeeee (25. April 2009)

Will auch ^^ wann kommt der 05er


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2009)

Buhääää...ich versuch es die ganze zeit mit den 3xSuper Pi........

Welches X muß ich drücken um die tests zu stoppen....die vom Startfenster oder die von Super Pi direkt ??

hihi......gar nicht so einfach


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2009)

Du musst einfach aufs X vom laufenden SuperPi Fenster drücken. Wenn es nicht klappen will starte die 3 SuperPi einfach vor dem Multithreaded Test 3 und warte bis zum Ende vom PCMark04 ohne was zu machen. Nur um zu schauen obs überhaupt geht.


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2009)

^^wenn ich die Super Pi starte kommt eine error meldung ........NOT CONVERGENT IN SQRO5 ....beim zweiten und dritten

Ram timings zu scharf ??


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2009)

Nein. Hast du die selbe SuperPi.exe 3 mal gestartet? Mache mal 3 neue ordner und kopiere dort jeweils ein SuperPi rein. Dann muss es gehen 

edit: Sind schon auf Platz 12


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2009)

.......jaaaaaaa

endlich....14604 erstmal........und jetzt mal optiemieren


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2009)

Sehr  schön  Und vergiss den Compare URL nicht


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2009)

^^das bedeutet ??

CPU-z validation ??


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2009)

Nein dein Ergebnis wäre auch in der Hall Of Fame wofür du einen Futuremark Link zu deinem Ergebnis brauchst.

z.B. von mir: ORB - Compare


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2009)

Durch das Ergebnis von darkniz sind wir schon auf Platz 11


----------



## darkniz (25. April 2009)

Mit SuperPi funktioniert es wunderbar - 14297 Pkt. und Global Platz 18

hwbot.org - darkniz's PCMark 2004 score


----------



## Lippokratis (25. April 2009)

wir sollten mit den neusten Ergebnissen schon mit 9956 Points im Durchschnitt auf *Platz 5* liegen. Weiter so Jungs.


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2009)

^^können vor lachen....windows gekillt


----------



## der8auer (26. April 2009)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> wir sollten mit den neusten Ergebnissen schon mit 9956 Points im Durchschnitt auf *Platz 5* liegen. Weiter so Jungs.



Ja wir sind schon in der Top 5  Ging schneller als ich dachte  Nur ab jetzt wird es schwieriger.


----------



## True Monkey (26. April 2009)

moin.........14781..........

Edit:15116


----------



## der8auer (26. April 2009)

Super 

Hast du mit 3x 2M gearbeitet?

Habe es übrigens mit einem QuadCore hinbekommen  Einfach 4-5 mal SuperPi  2M starten oder 2 Kerne im BIOS deaktivieren. Das Ergebnis ist allerdings nicht schneller als mit einem DualCore!


----------



## True Monkey (26. April 2009)

^^jepp....und die Fenster nicht schließen sondern durchlaufen lassen 

und die rams von 4-4-4-12 (931Mhz) auf 5-5-5-15 (1117Mhz) bei 4,65Ghz


----------



## der8auer (26. April 2009)

Super werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren  Danke für den Tip

edit: Passt  15136pkt. Allerdings mit der 7900GX2. Muss mal meine 9800GX2 einbauen. Gibt noch mal 500pkt mehr.


----------



## crooper (26. April 2009)

Super wie schnell das hier voran geht! 

Ich habe meinen "quad" core auch PCMarks eingefahren. Allerdings hat bei mir der Trick mit dem Affinity_by_Time Tool geholfen. Zwar stehen dann nur zwei Kerne der Anwendung zur Verfügung, aber der PCMark04 profitiert ja nicht von mehr als zwei Kernen.


----------



## True Monkey (26. April 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> edit: Passt  15136pkt. Allerdings mit der 7900GX2. Muss mal meine 9800GX2 einbauen. Gibt noch mal 500pkt mehr.


 
Buhuuu...du hast mich wieder überholt......aber ich setze gerade XP neu auf.....mal schauen


----------



## der8auer (26. April 2009)

wir brauchen noch so ein 11-12k Ergebnis und wir sind auf Platz 4


----------



## crooper (26. April 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> wir brauchen noch so ein 11-12k Ergebnis und wir sind auf Platz 4



Genau genommen brauchen wir nur noch ein Ergebnis über 10140 PCMarks  um auf Platz 4 zu kommen


----------



## Lippokratis (26. April 2009)

crooper schrieb:


> Genau genommen brauchen wir nur noch ein Ergebnis über 10140 PCMarks  um auf Platz 4 zu kommen



ein neues Ergebnis von außerhalb der TOP 10 oder reicht es wenn ich versuche mein Ergebnis(9700) zu verbessern


----------



## crooper (26. April 2009)

Von außerhalb. In den Top 10 fehlen uns in der Summe 3090 PCMarks. Die wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht alleine schaffen. Aber jeder Punkt zählt! Ich werde mich morgen nochmal dransetzen, um das maximum dann raus zu holen.


----------



## True Monkey (27. April 2009)

......15344......ich glaube das ist das Ende der Fahnenstange für mich


----------



## crooper (27. April 2009)

Habe jetzt auch mein Endergebnis erreicht: 11.190 marks (vorher: 10.2xx) mehr wird wohl bei mir auch nicht drin sein ....

Bin damit aber auch zufrieden


----------



## theLamer (27. April 2009)

Hab grade nen 11203er hochgeladen, ohne Graka-OC , CPU@ 3,8 GHz und RAM mit scharfen Latenzen. Da geht also noch was ^^
http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=847220


----------



## crooper (27. April 2009)

Weiter so! Der Abstand zum 4. platzierten wird immer geringer. Fehlen jetzt noch nicht mal 2000 marks in unserer Summe der Top 10 um den 4. Platz einzunehmen


----------



## Pommes (27. April 2009)

Hmm nur unter XP und mit Dualcore machbar. Dann schmeiß ich wohl mal meinen Zweikerner an. Wieviel Punkte sollten es denn sein?


----------



## theLamer (27. April 2009)

Werde mich nochma ranmachen, in den meisten Fällen sagt er mir aber "Grammar Check Failed"
(4 GHz, HD 4850 @ 850/1300)... MUss mich nochmal um nen gültigen Score kümmern.
Das Tool "Affinity by Time" wende ich immer gleich an...seltsam


----------



## der8auer (27. April 2009)

Ja dann benutze die SuperPi Alternative. Da hast das Problem nicht


----------



## klefreak (27. April 2009)

@ der8auer

könnte man den Benchmark nicht in ner VM machen?? und dort dann einfach einen core sperren,... ??

mfg KLemens


----------



## der8auer (27. April 2009)

Möglich wäre es. Man könnte auch einen oder mehrere Kerne im BIOS deaktivieren. Allerdings geht dadurch Leistung verloren und das wollen wir ja nicht


----------



## crooper (27. April 2009)

Ich weise im Taskmanager zwei Kerne (Core 0+1) dem PCMark direkt zu. So brauch ich dann nur noch mit zweimal SuperPi (je Core 0+1) im Multithread 3 für mehr last zu sorgen.

EDIT: Platz 4 müsste jetzt sicher sein! Haben zumindest zur Zeit mehr punkte als der 4. Platzierte,


----------



## True Monkey (27. April 2009)

Macht es einen Unterschied ob ich xp und vista zusammen auf einer platte habe oder ist es besser auf einer nur XP beim benchen zu haben ?

Ich meine jetzt neu aufgesetz und nur mit den nötigsten. Bremst die vista Partition in irgenteiner weise ?


----------



## der8auer (27. April 2009)

Nein das sollte keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## True Monkey (27. April 2009)

^^OK ....danke

Dann spar ich mir den versuch


----------



## der8auer (27. April 2009)

Platz 4 ist unser


----------



## Tomateeeee (27. April 2009)

wann kommt der 05er ?


----------



## onkel-bill (28. April 2009)

So, mit meinem Q9550 @ 4165MHz und beiden 4870er @ 850/1200 komm ich auf:

13001 Pkt.

LG
onkel-bill

edit:
Ja mein Bruder muß echt leiden...
mit seinem E8400 und seiner MSI 4870 OC konnte ich heut nochmal nachlegen:
http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=867810

____________________________
Gruß
onkel-bill

P.S. Beim Teamranking im PCM04 ist noch was möglich. Soweit sind die nicht weg.
      Und die methode mit SuperPi ist echt pille palle... Klappt super!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. Juli 2009)

Hi

ich hab ein Porblem mit PCMark 04.

Bei mir bricht der Gramar Check im Multithreadtest 3 ab. In den Details steht "Grammar Check failed".

Woran kann das liegen?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (22. Juli 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...cmark04-mit-aktuellen-dual-cores-benchen.html

hältst du dich daran?


----------



## True Monkey (22. Juli 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich hab ein Porblem mit PCMark 04.
> 
> ...


 

Ich mußte auch drei Super Pi starten damit er durchläuft so wie in der Anleitung beschrieben.

Lass sie aber durchlaufen dann ist das Ergebniss höher.


----------

